# All new shrimp products!



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*The most well known premium Japanese brands have finally made it their way here to ShrimpFever WITHOUT the premium price tag!!

We are selling it here 100% with competitive pricing around Toronto and rest of Canada. OUR PRICES EVEN BEAT OUR USA competitors prices!! 

We strive to provide the best possible goods at the lowest possible prices so we can all enjoy great Japanese Shrimp Products.

BENIBACHI AND LOWKEYS  are Japan's top brands and Shrimp Enthusiasts.
Also carrying, AquaTailors, Rosso Sudo, and Bio-Culture SMW!

Please visit our website for all the prices!

http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/category/product-lines/benibachi/
http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/category/product-lines/japanese-imports/
http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/category/product-lines/lowkeys-japan/

ONLY THE SOIL IS NOT FOR SALE YET! I have to do some test runs and see what to expect so I can pass on what I learn.


All ready to go!








Pure Mineral Rocks




Shelters
*


----------

